# Luna the Foster Bun



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2007)

So, remember this thread?
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29541&forum_id=8

Well, I spent the last two days begging James and he agreed to let me foster her. I went in today to find that three more rabbits had been surrendered at the shelter today. They had so many that they couldn't even fit all the cages in stacks against the wall. The newest rabbit's cage had to sit in the middle of the floor!:shock:

I had gone in with the intention of checking on her status and what the shelter vet said about her and filling in the paperwork. I wasn't intending to bring her home yet since I hadn't had time to set up a cage for her. Well... I couldn't very well leave them with so many bunnies they overflow onto the floor, could I? So the bunny went in a cardboard cat carrier and I lugged her home and threw the spare dog crate together for her. She now officially belongs to Soulmate Rabbit Rescue (TreasuredFriends' rescue) with me as the foster mom.

Oh, and the previous owners said she was spayed, so no pregnancy thank goodness! I'd like to have her belly shaved to verify that but that can wait.

Her shelter name was Mama, but I just can't call her that. It doesn't fit. But I'm not sure what does yet, so for now she's just "that blue dutch girl," LOL! If anyone has suggestions, go ahead. Some of my ideas so far have been Jazz and Luna.

Pics!

Little head, _big_ body. Skinny/non-muscled ribs and back with a great big belly. Hello, malnutrition?











You can kind of see her belly in this picture. See how the top of her back has a sharp slant to it? That would be the skinny part. Then about halfway down the ribs it bulges out into her big belly.





Don't I have a cute face?





Don't eat me!!! (But look at her pretty eye!)





I'll upload the video later.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats on the foster, she is gorgeous! I really like the name Luna. Looking forward to a video.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

She's adorable. You'll never let her leave.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 14, 2007)

Such a cutie!

I know when cats have bulged bellies like that they can have worms/parasites :?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 14, 2007)

what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's malnutrition, as is James, because the belly is soft not hard. But I'll be worming her anyways just in case worms are contributing to the problems.

And here's the video! Poor girl can barely get into and out of the litter box.:? We just went down and gave her a box to hide in and covered part of the cage with a blanket so she feels more secure.





And she ate some pellets!:biggrin2:

Her official name is now Luna, Julie likes it too.
*
Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> I know when cats have bulged bellies like that they can have worms/parasites :?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2007)

No! :disgust:

She even has a potential interested person, if their other foster doesn't bond with their buns. I'm safe!
*
Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She's adorable. You'll never let her leave.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I already said this...but she is gorgeous! :biggrin2:Especially when its a video. I'm so glad she's with you and being well taken care of.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow...what a beautiful, sweet girl...I'm so happy she has such a wonderful foster mommy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

*She doesn't seem too unhappy! She did a half binky and she's not afraid of you. She's just watchful when you were petting her. She'll be schmoozing you before the week's out! LOL! *

*naturestee wrote: *


> No! :disgust:
> 
> She even has a potential interested person, if their other foster doesn't bond with their buns. I'm safe!
> *
> ...


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2007)

Aww she is just beautiful and what a cute little face she has

Luna is such a lucky little bunny..Angela to the rescue 

Oh and i really love her name..Luna..it's pretty

Cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2007)

Luna is officially a very happy bunny! Tiny binkies everywhere when I let her out today. She didn't move when I opened the cage door until I picked her up, rubbed her belly for a while, and set her down on the floor. Then she was hyper, although she had to take breaks to rest. She can actually hop normally, thank goodness.

Oh, and Luna is definitely a talker! I need to try to get her noises on video. She talks to herself in little grunts and squeaks when she grooms herself or when she is nervous. And she sometimes does it when she lands from a binky. Sometimes it sounds like a big fart but I see her mouth move, LOL! Then she looks at me like I'm crazy when I laugh at her.

I had scheduled a vet appointment for her next Wednsday, but my hubby called me from work to let me know that she might have tummy troubles, hence the belly rubbing I gave her. It seems to be on-again-off-again tummy pain, possibly gas as massaging seems to make her feel a bit better. But she has more trouble moving when she is feeling worse, which is probably what I was seeing before. And she's sneezing, but I'm hoping that's just dust as the shelter has aspen shavings for litter. James doesn't work much tomorrow so he was going to see if he could get her in to the vet sooner.

Luna...:rabbithop


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

poor girl! Maybe she needs to excercise that that's helping the gas.

Also, stress/moving could have caused a bit of that. WARM TOWEL and simethicone might fix her up.

Sounds like a happy bunny to me! Had she ever gotten out much before? 

I love seeing those sudden binkies! POP! lol. Then they act like nothing happened and groom themselves as if to enforce they did nothing! Clover did one of those tonight. she also will do one and then look at me like I did it LOL!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2007)

I have no idea what her last home was like. The only info I have is her age (4), she's supposedly spayed, and they "don't have time for her." Her muscles are very weak even in comparison to the other shelter buns so I'm thinking she probably didn't get out much if at all and had a small cage.

She reminds me of Loki when I first got him. He was also pretty weak from lack of exercise, and super flabby to boot. Run rest run rest binky rest binky rest run rest ***drink lots and lots of water*** run rest binky...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

Awwww that's so sad. We let each one out to play each day. Sometimes they don't even want to play much - Tony wanted to cuddle one day which shocked me!

Bo gets grumpy and just wants to sleep sometimes - he doesn't like to play unless it's early morning or evening. Do NOT disturb his nappy time during the day! 

Clover flies all the time LOL! 

Luna needs to have more "glamourshots!" for us!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2007)

No new pics, she's not used to the flashy thingy yet. I took some video today but I don't have time to get it uploaded. I'm a deer hunter's widow this weekend though! Lots of time.

Edit: You haven't had rescue buns, but I'm sure others know what I'm talking about with buns that probably haven't been outside a cage for ages and when they were they were usually manhandled. They get this disbelieving look in their eyes when you open the cage door and walk away. Then they get incredibly happy and sometimes practice jumping in and out of their cage just to make sure it's allowed. Luna had that today.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh cool! I was a "guys and horses weekend camping trip widow" last weekend...... I wish sometimes that was every weekend LOL! It was nice and quiet except for the kids!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Nov 16, 2007)

Back from the vet visit. They did a battery of blood work and took x-rays along with a full physical. Blood work is normal, x-ray showed alot of gas and a lower amount of food through the digestive tract then normal, and physical found the lower molars in need of a grinding soon. 
We have Meloxcam for the pain from all the gas and critical care to give her to increase food intake. Once home and on pain meds for a bit, she began to perk up, eat hay and greens, and even played a bit. I'm sure its only a matter of time before she is fine.

Mr. Stee

P.S. all that work and it ONLY cost us $155.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 16, 2007)

Aww...Angela, that is so cute. Yes, I'm familiar with the look: Flower got that look when I first opened her door. I had to leave it open for quite a while before she could quite believe it...she looked so SHOCKED! And then she did that hop in, hop out, and then back in, and then back out, over and over again thing you mentioned.

Poor sweet little Luna...I can't wait until she adjusts to being somewhere safe... 

Edited to add: sounds like the vet visit pretty went well...and NICE PRICE!!  I think her adjustment will go rather smoothly once she gets used to a good diet and everything... I think the gas is her getting used to the dietary change...am I right?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 17, 2007)

Awww, Luna is gorgeous and I'm so pleased that she has you as a foster mom 

She sounds as talkative as Pernod is - I love the constant 'chatter' 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2007)

*Sounds like she's coming along fine! I'm glad you took her in and got the gas issue taken care of. She's a beautiful girl and I hope she's feeling better!*

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


> Back from the vet visit. They did a battery of blood work and took x-rays along with a full physical. Blood work is normal, x-ray showed alot of gas and a lower amount of food through the digestive tract then normal, and physical found the lower molars in need of a grinding soon.
> We have Meloxcam for the pain from all the gas and critical care to give her to increase food intake. Once home and on pain meds for a bit, she began to perk up, eat hay and greens, and even played a bit. I'm sure its only a matter of time before she is fine.
> 
> Mr. Stee
> ...


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 17, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Edit: You haven't had rescue buns, but I'm sure others know what I'm talking about with buns that probably haven't been outside a cage for ages and when they were they were usually manhandled. They get this disbelieving look in their eyes when you open the cage door and walk away. Then they get incredibly happy and sometimes practice jumping in and out of their cage just to make sure it's allowed. Luna had that today.



Ha ha! That's exactly what Bam-Bam did! He did that for some time and then did Bunny1000s because bunny500s aren't fast enough for him. He pretty much destroyed the living room with his energy It's so heart-warming to see them so happy andhilarious to see them watch you suspiciously 

Congrats on the new foster! :biggrin2:She is beautiful. Are you sure about the foster part?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh! I was just rereading this, and the hubby forgot to mention about her molars. She does have molar spurs. Not terribly bad but they might be what is causing her low food intake and possibly the malnutrition and they need to be taken care of soon. I'm guessing she has gas because she hasn't been eating enough from the spurs, resulting in a GI slowdown. Slow GI tract= gas. The vet said we don't need to have the molars done immediately, which is good because I want her to get over the gas issues and get more used to proper nutrition first.

James did see Luna eating a little hay yesterday after her pain meds started working. Maybe that's why she hadn't seemed to touch the hay before.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2007)

He did mention the molars but not a lot.

You know, if someone didn't offer her hay before, that could be a part of the reason she has the molar spurs. My vet swears by hay. Says that the proper amount of hay should keep teeth in good condition unless there are other issues with the teeth.

I love the "hoppy in the cage and out" just to make sure they can and I think so they know how they are supposed to go in and out..... LOL! Bo did that with his newly built cage for about 10 times then played for several hours and did the checking about 3 more times of 10 LOL! goofy things! 

Ummm Luna is becoming a family member here at RO....... I think _we _might have a problem with the foster issue...... :bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey! No talking like that, she's not staying! :disgust: I'd like to be able to foster again sometime, you know?

I talked to a vet nurse at the clinic today, she gave me an estimate of only $50 for the molar surgery, including anesthesia and everything! Apparently someone else has a rabbit that needs her molars done regularly so they see this fairly often. The vet wants me to call her on Monday and give her an update on Luna's condition, and we'll decide when she'll go into surgery based on that. The molars need to be done but Luna needs to be a little more healthy first.

I'm going to go let her run now. Maybe I'll be able to get a video of her happy noises! What a talker!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 17, 2007)

CUTE!! I LOVE a talkative bunny!! Aren't they WONDERFUL? Fiver does happy chitters, and Flower honks, and every now and then I hear SweetPea making a happy honky sound while she's bathing...really cute!

:inlove:


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2007)

You should have PMed me, Angela, I missed this! Im running out the door so I'll read more later, but I just wanted to say shes so beautiful!

Bless you for helping this sweet girl.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't realize you hadn't seen it! I guess I should have put the words DUTCH up in bright blinking letters, LOL!


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I guess I should have put the words DUTCH up in bright blinking letters, LOL!


UmmYeah - Always give me the heads up when a dutch is involved!:big wink:

Shes really a beautiful girl. It breaks my heart to think how she has never gotten to be a bunny and run around and binky. Shes so lucky to be there with you. This will give her a chance to lose some weight and get strong and gorgeous for a potential adopter (one who is not you or me- as tempting as it is )

Oh and tell James we said "Thank You" for being so wonderful as well.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 17, 2007)

You sure you can't take her? When her pain meds are in full swing, she scrambles onto the couch and jumps into my lap to get petted!:shock:

I definately have to talk to the vet about more pain meds. One dose a day is _not_ enough. She's like a whole different bunny when she isn't in pain.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2007)

Awww she's loving you for taking the pain away - and she is trying to bond with you.......... :biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I haven't been on and I missed this too!!!!
Big News!
I think she is gorgeous and so cute on the video as she explores everything. I think she looks happy. 

I think that you are great for fostering her, Angela, and I know, in time, that Julie will find a great home for her. 
I wish I had the discipline not to keep them myself but I am a weakling once they get in the house. 

Right now I couldn't take another as I have absolutely no more room at this inn.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm just not sure why you wouldn't want to adopt her - she looks like such a cutie...

I know though - the more you adopt - the less space you have to rescue and foster..

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2007)

Luna is a cutie, and a sweetheart. Theoretically she could stay if she bonded with Fey, but I'm not emotionally ready for that yet. It still feels too much like "replacing" Sprite, I'm just not up for another permanent rabbit right now.

And I would like to be able to foster more. Since I'm volunteering at the local Humane Society, I'm in a good position to recognize the rabbits that seriously need to get out and get them into rescue. More buns like Luna, who might have died if she was left there because nobody had the time or experience with rabbits to notice how sick she was. The dog crate setup in the basement rec room is great for a scared bunny or one that needs to be quarantined, but not so great for the long term because its really lonely down there.

Besides, there are several people in the SRR network who *might* be interested in adopting her after Christmas to bond with their current rabbits.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's a couple video clips of Luna playing. I thought I got a video of her squeaking over her parsley, but it didn't turn out.

It's hard to see but if you see a funny little twitch that's a tiny Luna binky. Can you find them?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

Aww Luna is just adorable in that video,i love watching bunnies playing around

Hmm now i don't know if i saw a little tiny binky while she was under the chair...or maybe i was just seeing things

She's gorgeous!

Cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 18, 2007)

That is really a good video..she is sooo happy!!!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup, two teeny tiny binkies under the chair!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 18, 2007)

aww! what a cutie!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Yup, two teeny tiny binkies under the chair!


Yay..i thought i seen it


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

She is such a cutie :biggrin2:I wonder if Wash would like her as much as I do...onder:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2007)

*I was so worried she'd bonk her head! She really likes that chair!*

*She's adorable - "this is my cage and I can go in and out and under my chair and see this is my cage again!" .... *

*If I had room (and a hubby that didn't care) I would have her in an instant!*

*naturestee wrote: *


> Yup, two teeny tiny binkies under the chair!


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2007)

Gosh she is so pretty! 

Has Tonyshuman seen this? If I remember right,she was sort of contemplating a lady friend for Tony- and shes in Wisconsin, I believe. Those two would make a beautiful couple


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2007)

oh yeahhhhhhhh! Tony needs a woman like Luna..... 

then we'd get to see her all the time too LOL!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 19, 2007)

i'm watching with great interest...:biggrin2:

i can't handle another bun until after the holidays at least, so we'll just see how things go.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2007)

But Tony needs a pwesent!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2007)

Ohhh yes, I made sure Tonyshuman knew about her! Now that would be a cute couple.

Christmas isn't that far away. She'll need some time for her dental surgery and to get healthy again anyway.

And yes, she loves that chair! She sleeps and binkies under it a lot. She's been contemplating jumping on top of it but I don't think she can make it quite yet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2007)

Can you tell she's won me over?! LOL! 

She's just got something that really is adorable about her.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 19, 2007)

The videos and pictures are treasured, mrs. stee! Meeting her in person will be a gift for me. Thanks for giving her this second chance and sharing her transitions to a home environment. 

Now, something really extraordinary would be a major get-together in WI of all RO members living nearby, to stroke and cuddle (the fuzzbops) and share photos in person. 

Please keep the visuals and notes coming! Lucky Luna girl. It'll be awesome to see her jump on the chair. {{fosterer Angela}}


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2007)

Luna's dental surgery is tomorrow. :nerves1

Edit: The vet said she won't know how much really needs to be done until she gets in there, but her bottom molars have spikey spurs and they might also be somewhat overgrown. I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2007)

Luna babygirl, I'm thinking of you today while you go to get your teethies fixed.

Be a good girl and come home ready to munch a whole lot of goodies so you can make lots of pees and poos for foster mama and papa.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

Hang in there, Sweet Lula...you're gonna be okay...:hug:

And so are you, Foster Mommy! :hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 20, 2007)

thinking of luna today---


----------



## naturestee (Nov 20, 2007)

She's home! I'll do updates in the Infirmary thread. So far, so good.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, good...I'll check the Infirmary for the update...glad to hear that she's doing good...


----------



## naturestee (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm just going to use this for Luna's blog. She's doing really well, and I stopped giving the pain meds last night. So far, so good. She doesn't eat much grass hay but she will nibble it a little bit. Hopefully she'll learn to eat more.

Luna still gets tired out quickly but she loves to play. Her favorite toys right now are some empty soda cans she found in a corner of the room. I haven't picked them up because she likes to roll them around, pick them up and move them, and make noise by pushing them into each other. Free toys.

She sometimes rests near me now instead of under "her" chair on the other side of the room. She's starting to ask for the occasional nose rub, although she doesn't have this whole petting thing down yet. But a gentle nose rub makes her binky, LOL! She's also starting to do very quiet, happy oinks when she's playing near/with me, just like Loki.

On to the pictures!

Resting near me after wearing herself out.
















Aaah! The floor is tilting! :laughsmiley:





You! Out of the cage now! No paparazzi while I'm eating!


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 24, 2007)

Awww glad to hear she is doing better. Give her a nose rub for me :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Nov 24, 2007)

She is absolutely beautiful! She looks like shes doing well. Keep those pics coming :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 24, 2007)

What a beauty!! :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 24, 2007)

Doesn't she bother those folding chairs or anything? Bo, Tony and Clover would be climbing them and knocking them over onto theirselves........ :foreheadsmack:

they're just too nosey for their own good.

She's really, really pretty! I love her and I am so happy she's doing well.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 25, 2007)

she looks like a queen! good to hear she's adjusting well!:biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

She really does look right at home! Queen of the house.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 1, 2007)

Luna really likes being petted now! She loves getting her nose rubbed, and when I put my hand down in front of her (that's how I ask permission to pet a shy bunny, works really well) she does a happy oink and shoves her nose into my hand. She's also starting to get used to full-body pets. She used to get scared, probably because she thought I was going to pick her up. But now she just stretches out and relaxes.

I tried rubbing her ears yesterday and found really dry scaley skin at the bases on the outside. Big scales, like lizard skin. It doesn't look red and I haven't seen her itching. So for now I'm just basting (LOL) her ears with a bit of olive oil to soften the skin. She was not amused.

:headflick:

Flick flick flick, why won't it come off!?!


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2007)

Poor girl! Mommy made her all messy.....she just doesn't understand.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 1, 2007)

I see Luna is up on petfinder!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

She sounds so adorable


----------



## naturestee (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh yes indeed! She's all better from her dental work and is ready for a permanent home.
*
tonyshuman wrote: *


> I see Luna is up on petfinder!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 2, 2007)

what do you know about her long-term dental care?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, it's too early to tell. We don't know what her last family was feeding her, although I would be surprised if she was getting hay. I can call the vet sometime this week and find out exactly how bad her teeth were and what their opinion is. She's supposed to get a recheck in two months although I'll definitely bring her in sooner if she's getting adopted.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

I've always loved dutch bunnies, but something about Luna just melts my heart!

I asked hubby if I could have her........ 

of course he said "absolutely no more animals in this house!!" so I'm thinking ok.... I'll move Tony outside..... but before I could say it.... "OR IN THE YARD! SHED! or CARS!" 

:?He knows me too well.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 2, 2007)

Best whiney voice:

But she _needs_ a _home_!:tears2::bigtears:

Is he immune to sad puppy eyes?

Of course, don't tell him she's in a foster home, make him think she's at a shelter with an expiration date.:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, I am way overdue for an update!

Luna is doing well. She's really spunky now! Her pot belly has shrunk a lot and she eats a lot of food but she's still very bony. Hmm. At least she feels more muscular now.

I have a cool video, but I don't have time to upload it. So you'll have to wait!

Playtime? I'm coming!











Vogue! Strike a pose!





And... we're off! Look at that little left-over pot belly, LOL!





She loves jumping over this but I kept missing the shot. I finally got this one:





But most looked like this:










What? I'm behaving, I swear!





Empty soda cans, toy of champions. She loves them so much that I leave some for her on purpose.










Whatever you do, don't stop the nose rubs!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2007)

Luna! you are such a beautiful girl! I wish so much I had you here with me!

Tony says to tell you, he picked you for the BUNNY KWESTYUN thread - you need to answer fast or other people will ask all sorts of stuff!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

But but but... I thought she _was_ in a permanent home... onder:LOL. It's nice to see her doing so well! She is such a cutie. I love her nose! Hehe


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 28, 2007)

Luna is such a pretty girl. She has obviously made herself VERY at home with you .

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2007)

Luna...you are SO BEAUTIFUL...I'm simply smitten...

:inlove:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

Uh oh, y'all gotta get Rosie distracted from da bunny


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Uh oh, y'all gotta get Rosie distracted from da bunny


:laughsmiley:

Oh, don't worry...with our recent bout of everybun needing to get treated for coccidia...I think once we add Harley (once everybun's healthy again), I don't intend to bring anymore home. I think I'm comfortable handling nine, thank you! LOL!

Hey, it's a valid worry, though, LOL!!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got back from the vet for Luna's recheck. She's not bad, but she is starting to get spurs already on one side. They don't need attention yet, especially as she's eating and chewing normally right now, but the vet had me schedule another molar grind for 6 weeks from now. She will also do a spay on Luna, mainly doing a quick incision to see if she can find a uterus and make absolutely sure she is spayed. This vet has done that before, as she used to work in the Midwest Exotic Animal Hospital in Chicago and she worked on a lot of the HRS's buns. It's just so hard to be sure that a bunny has been spayed since they don't usually show scars. And Luna has been a little hormonal lately. I think she tried to make a nest earlier this week- a pile of hay and one tiny puff of fur on top. And yesterday she spent like ten full minutes humping a football pillow!:shock: That's the first time I've seen her mount anything.

So yeah, more fun for Luna.:? I'm letting her calm down in her cage for a while, then I'll let her out and give her some love. I hope we can find someone who is willing to take care of her forever, as I'd really like to be able to help out more bunnies too. I think I'll make a poster for her and put it in my vet's office. It would be great if she could be adopted but still go to the same vet. Besides, molar trims are super cheap here!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow...that stinks that she's still having tooth issues...will that make her harder to adopt out? 

And yay on your getting her checked to be sure she's spayed. That's such a good move, particularly if she's still acting hormonal (which it really sounds like she is).

Hugs to you both!

Rosie*


----------



## naturestee (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, it's hard enough to get healthy rabbits adopted out, much less one that will need dental work several times a year.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww poor baby! Pipp has had good luck with using a special diet to help keep the spurs down. Have you asked her about that? I know she uses Kale for one thing.

Luna is a beautiful girl - you know I love her to pieces!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've talked to Pipp about that before although I can't remember if I have since I got Luna. She gets 3-4 cups of veggies daily, including thick stuff like kale, collard greens, and cabbage as well as carrots and a mix of different types of hay and a few pellets.

I'm wondering if maybe she'll be able to go longer between molar grindings after this second one, because she's more used to eating lots of veggies and hay. After her last surgery, I was still working on introducing more veggies to her and she wasn't getting much at a time yet, plus she didn't really touch her hay for a while yet. So hopefully she won't need to be back again as quickly.

I so wish I had my camera with me last night when she was- um- _playing_ with the football pillow. She was relentless, and so funny! Especially since it was a little big for her and tended to roll, so she'd start slipping to the side...

Oh and Bo did I tell you that we play a binky game now? When she's hyper, I put my hand down like I'm offering to pet her. She investigates, maybe lets me rub her nose once, and then binkies. Repeat the whole thing. Repeat. Repeat!:laughsmiley:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 24, 2008)

Such a sweetheart. 

Foster Luna pics are gonna be available for ALL of Petfinder to see! Pretty Darn Soon. Foster moms like you, naturestee, allow her to find a permanent home. 

She's benefitted so much by all you've done for her  vs. sitting in a small cage and not getting exercise or Hay! Her RO blog will be an excellent reference for her prospective loving owners. WHAT WONDERFUL OPTIONS foster humans provide to jeopardized, needy rabbits.

Foster moms deserve a hug every day,:hug1:agree


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 24, 2008)

Angela, an extra special human will come forward for Luna.... It'll take a while. ~ So many go above and beyond when it comes to devoted care to "special" somebuns. ~ Yah, there's humans in the network who specifically lean to lesser-fortunate kiddos b/c they can do that extra somethin'. Karla sends lotsa nose nudges to Luna hoping she'll binky down the pile in the carpet!! woo hoo.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 24, 2008)

Any word on the vet checking for OVH?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2008)

I wish she was coming to me. :cry2 Hubby won't let us get any more until we move to a farm.

Can one of the requirements for an adoptive family be that they keep in contact and bring photos here?!?!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 24, 2008)

You betcha, Bo - 

Finding her the appropriate home so Angela could possibly assist more needy buns (?) is a main priority. Posters at the vet clinic would clue potential adopters in to her availability *plus* let her stay with the vet who already knows her. 

Oh, a dang pest in this regard, yet if you (umm, get time, gulp) to add new visuals of more slender Luna to photobucket, naturestee, I'll borrow some of those for her SRR page. 
Keepin' the faith lovely blue Luna WILL find a forever home ~~ to binky for her permanent parents.

Bo B,  You're Luna's Auntie.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 29, 2008)

It's been a really long time since I posted this! So much has happened. Luna was spayed and had her molars ground down again on March 11th. And this last Tuesday she met a new human (Myheart) and her boy bunny- and they both really liked her! Here's the thread on that:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34400&forum_id=1

Here's a cute video you guys haven't seen yet:




Hopefully Myheart will keep us all updated on Luna in her new home! She's coming back for Luna tomorrow!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm delighted Luna found her forever home - always had a soft spot for her. You must miss her, though!

Jan


----------

